# Scrape and Paint Sunporch - Pics of new project



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I guess this was a long time coming...









Man, I HATE the former homeowner. Rather than paint they just stapled plastic up over the side of this porch. So I had to pull around 8000 of those MFers, before I could even start. :furious: Not to mention, that it probably hasn't been painted since the 1970s.










The railings were completely rotted. So, they're coming off, and I'll have to make some more. At least that will be an excuse to spend a few days working in the A/C to match the old pattern. Better than scraping paint in the 90 degree heat....

Yes, I know, lead paint. Save the lecture, I'm being reasonably prudent about it.:thumbsup:

I'll post more pics are the project comes along.

Cheers.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I just finally screwed down my last step going down off the deck
I had cement blocks piled up one one side of the step to de-warp it
Then I installed the balusters to block off the small open area on one side
Now I just need a railing on the other side
I hate scraping paint - left the deck natural


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Are you going to build the new railings to look identical to the originals?

Please say yes - they look SO cool!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Probably not if an Inspector will be anywhere near that place in the future. They are neat, but climbable, outlawed years ago. And he'd have to build a landing outside the door and new steps, per code. 

The hole in the siding on the side- that when you forgot your key? A little higher, I'd say it was from the knob. 

Your house has a LOT of character. 

Look at the good side---- I see grey primer, and only one coat of white! And new windows! Be safe, G


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

DH and my contractor were lobbying to tear out the railings and replace it with 'real wall and siding'. I put my foot down on that one.

I will be replicating the railings. I'm committed to keeping the closed-in-porch look. Well, 'cause it's a closed in porch. Energy efficiency be-damned. 

I will have to figure out the proper way to attach the newel post to the bottom step - something other than the angle iron the former homeowner used. 

 Wow! I hate the former homeowner. 

GBAR - it's about eight coats of white paint on top of weathered wood (the grey). It's probably a mil thick in places! 

I'll have to check with the inspector - I wouldn't mind a larger landing. But, I run into some problems changing certain things because it's a historic registry house. Funny, because I can't change some things only repair or replace as original. Like it was ok to replace the windows with ones that were the same style as the old ones, but I need approval from the historic board to make alterations.


----------



## diy mike (Mar 8, 2008)

Nothing's classier than a peeling, rotting porch covered in plastic... :no:
I'd be furious too.

Bet it's well worth the effort when all is said and done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Leah Frances said:


> I will be replicating the railings.


Good for you.:thumbsup:



> I will have to figure out the proper way to attach the newel post to the bottom step - something other than the angle iron the former homeowner used.


We use heavy aluminum brackets on the inside of the post. I usually have them welded up out of 2" angle.



> I'll have to check with the inspector - I wouldn't mind a larger landing. But, I run into some problems changing certain things because it's a historic registry house. Funny, because I can't change some things only repair or replace as original. Like it was ok to replace the windows with ones that were the same style as the old ones, but I need approval from the historic board to make alterations.


We do this kind of work every day. Historical precedence as it were, in keeping to the original design. The railing assembly can be easily made and I highly recommend a jig for cutting all the pieces. Once you get the angle the rest is easy. Honest!

Is your inspector working with/for the Historical Board or the city/county? Makes a difference. 
Speaking from the side of the Historical Board. Whatever you do make nice with them. They can be your best resource for what is allowed/preferred Vs what they will accept. 

We've been successful using designs, although not specific to the home, they are considered period style and if we provide photos of similar homes with what we want to use they often agree it would be an enhancement fitting the specific project. Having said that we do work with a local architect and that has always given us a positive in.

Just my 2¢


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Shamus said:


> Is your inspector working with/for the Historical Board or the city/county? Makes a difference.
> Speaking from the side of the Historical Board. Whatever you do make nice with them. They can be your best resource for what is allowed/preferred Vs what they will accept.
> 
> Just my 2¢


I bake brownies for the local historic boys. That, and I don't try and put jalosie windows in my 1805 colonial or paint the exterior hot pink. 

Also, the former homeowner :furious: took such crappy care of the house that the neighborhood is DELIGHTED that I am mowing the lawn and raking the leaves. Heck, I might just be able to paint it hot pink, so long as I don't let the trash pile up for months at a time... One of my neighbors built a stockade fence so they wouldn't have to look at the house...:whistling2:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The interesting thing with a lot of Historic districts is that they want the houses & area to look like what THEY want it to look like
In the next Town over - Hingham - they turned down a request a homeowner made to repaint his house - it wasn't "authentic" (?) to the time period
He came in with paint chips & pictures
It was the original color of the house :laughing:
They didn't like it, but they could not refuse without a court battle

One house they would not let the owner do what he wants with the house
As a result he has let it fall part
Once it collapses (may have already) he can then rebuild the way he wants due to some law. IE if the house is standing you have to restore it, if not (collapsed) you can rebuild it with windows/design that are comparable to the period


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, Historic Boards can be worse than Homeowner's Associations. You definitely can't piss them off or they can and will make your life miserable. I am perfectly ok with keeping the house looking original. After all, I bought a 200 year old farm house, what am I going to do? Stucco it?

I am keeping a strict policy of getting my permits and keeping my nose down. Plus, I have the advantage of being a historic registry home, but my house is NOT in the historic district.

Also, I have an open door policy for the historic board guys - I've invited them to come see the things I am doing. So far, no one has taken me up on it, but the ego-maniacs that they are, I think they liked being asked.


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Sounds like your doing just fine.

A side note, you might want to look into joining the local Historical Society. I've found if it appears that you are not an advocate of all stuff "old" they can be a real pain. However, attend a few "outings" which are usually old house tours, and you will be surprised how down to earth, as well as informative they can be. I've been steered to many a deal for materials and furniture through those contacts.

Now it goes without saying, it is important to size up who your talking to. Some can be a real pain.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Shamus said:


> Sounds like your doing just fine.
> 
> A side note, you might want to look into joining the local Historical Society. I've found if it appears that you are not an advocate of all stuff "old" they can be a real pain. However, attend a few "outings" which are usually old house tours, and you will be surprised how down to earth, as well as informative they can be. I've been steered to many a deal for materials and furniture through those contacts.
> 
> Now it goes without saying, it is important to size up who your talking to. Some can be a real pain.


:thumbup: I got a FREE membership to the Talbot County Historical Society when we bought the house! They are an amazing resource and have an interesting library as well as tours etc. They even have the Historical Survey of the house that was done in 1976! The year I was born - so I _know _it was damn historic!

I should take some more pics about half the paint is off.


----------



## Speedball (Nov 2, 2008)

That stair rail is beautiful, anxious to see pics in the future.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

*Sunporch update - scraped and primer - new windows*

Here's the before:










Note the excessively scabby paint, the fiberboard surrounding the door, and the windows on the left that _barely_ kept the rain, leaves, and critters out.

Here's the middle:

http://www.diychatroom.com/members/...ns-projects/2257-sunporch-exterior-middle.jpg

Note the new windows on the left )), the demolition around the door (WOW! that fiberboard was MILDEWED!), paint scraped down to the wood.

Here's the wow-we-might-actually-be-getting-somewhere-on-this-project:










Everything is primed, including the basement window sills, and today puttying commences. I still have a little bit of trim work to do, and to build the railings. I'm so glad this is finally coming together!:thumbup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Lookin' good !!

Is that hubby in the pic getting his hands dirty? :laughing:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

While DH has been known to get his hands dirty (his role, admittedly, is to earn the money that I'm spending) it is not him in the picture. It's Ruben, he's one of a group of hermanos who work for me from time to time.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

*Heck - at least the outside is done*

Check it out! More pics to come:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Bout time we saw some updated pics

You may have said somewhere
But what is that bump out above th porch with the single window?
I'm wondering when that was added on


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

The bump-out is my 'master bath'; directly below it (inside the porch) is a 1/2 bath. The bump-out was built in 1940 when the house was 'modernized' with - hold your breath and wait for it - - - - - *indoor plumbing.* 

When I get the inside of the porch all done - I swear it will be before halloween (or DH will murder me) - the next project is gutting those two bathrooms.

PS. what do you think of the railings. I also made a set to replace the crappy iron ones that currently grace my front porch. :thumbup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The railings look great !!
One day my "construction" phase will end, then I can go back & do details


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It looks great Leah! I'm glad you made the railings the same as the old ones. They're really sharp!

The windows look a lot better now too. Nice work!


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

If I ever finish painting I will have some pics to post of the inside of the porch this weekend. MAN, I am tired.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Pushing 60 hours of paint prep and painting and I'm still not done yet. But, deliriously tired, here's a brief before and after for paint.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Must be nice it get that plastic down
I like the color scheme....more trim, I like older trim - more style


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It looks great Leah. I love all the trim. How thick is that wall?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

BTW, picture shows an opening in an 'exterior' wall. The sunroom is a porch enclosed in the 1940s. These are the thin walls in the house - only 12 inches of brick + 1.5 inches of paneling. In the older part of the house I've got 16 inch exterior walls and 14 inch interior walls. 

It is, as I have heard them say, a brick sh$thouse.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

*Light fixtures are here!*

We ordered these vintage turn of the century light fixtures and they came this week. If anyone wants vintage lighting I would HIGHLY endorse the place we ordered them from (PM for the plug).

One's up, one to go.


----------



## EdwardC (Feb 21, 2010)

Very nice job Leah


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

EdwardC said:


> Very nice job Leah


Dad! you should stop posting on my forums..... :laughing:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Leah Frances said:


> We ordered these vintage turn of the century light fixtures and they came this week. If anyone wants vintage lighting I would HIGHLY endorse the place we ordered them from (PM for the plug).
> 
> One's up, one to go.


 I think you can safely post that info here,your are not spamming just relaying pertinent info.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, its OK to post a link or the name of a product/web-site that you are happy with their product
As long as you aren't the owner of the site or selling the product

Dad is watching you


----------

